# CJC-DAC, Hexarelin and Ipamorelin Log



## Elvia1023 (Oct 1, 2014)

I just started my new peptide run last night. This will be a 5 week run and excited about the progress a head. My main aim is to bulk and gain some big size. I have recently been off for a bit so excited to get back on everything. I have injured my back but I can start training now but I will have to be careful. My complete cycle is...

CJC-DAC at 5mg per week
Hexarelin at 100-200mcg 3 times daily
Huperzine A at 200mcg 3 times daily
1 vial of Follistatin to kickstart my cycle

PGE-1 in various body parts pre training
Syntherol in my calves.

Test400 (Aurum brand) at 1000mg per week
Deca300 (Genotec) at 600mg per week
Aromasin at 12.5mg ed

I also have 1 5mg vial of Ipamorelin to try out and I started that last night with my cjc-dac. I will be dosing that at 500mcg pre bed for the next 10 days with 2 shots of hexarelin at 100mcg in the day. I will be dosing the cjc-dac at 2.5mg twice weekly.

Last night I dosed 2.5mg cjc-dac and 500mcg ipamorelin just before bed. I got a big head rush from this combo and strangely couldn't get to sleep straightaway. I also woke up a few times in the night. My body just needs to adapt to the peptides so I am sure it will be much different tonight. I woke up with some CTS but not much. The CTS increased when I woke up later on but still nothing major. I am hoping I see a gradual increase in CTS as this is what I have felt in any good GH booster cycle in the past.

I have 1 bottle of follistatin to try out and I can't wait. I am avoiding any oral aas this cycle so I thought it would give me a boost at the start of my cycle. I know it is best to be used when myostatin rises but still excited to try ours out. I will use it after a few days back in the gym. My plan is to go 2moro and Thurs and so will likely use it this w/e 

I have a PGE-1 log but I felt it is best separating the two but I will continue updating that as I will restart proper training from 2moro. I will update with progress pics each week. Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 5, 2014)

I feel good and pleased to finally be back in the gym. My back feels much better today I just have to be careful. On Wed I trained chest and arms and Thurs was Shoulders and calves. Today I am having a day off and will hit it hard Sat and Sun. I will try back 2moro but keep it all upper (and calves). Sun I will try legs but be careful (especially with hamstrings). 

Gonna do my first Hexarelin shot for today now (200mcg). I will be my 2nd when I come inf rom work before I eat. Ipam before bed. 

Last night I done 2.5mg cjc-dac and 500mcg ipam and it hit me hard. Had a mad dream and woke up with numb hands (nothing bad though). I have to add I done my first 200mcg hexa shot yesterday morning (empty stomach) and it hit me so hard. I done it first thing and just ended up watching music videos for about an hour as I was so wiped out. I then went to the gym and had a good workout so pleased to finally be back in a routine.

I am thinking about doing my folli pre workout 2moro


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 5, 2014)

I only have 1 vial of folli to try out but that will be enough to see it's effects. I have left it till 2moro. I will be taking the entire 1mg pre workout. 

My diet is worst but I am getting leaner so things are working just as I knew they would. The rising test in my system will be helping matters but I would guess this is mainly cjc-dac doing what it always does


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 10, 2014)

2moro I will train shoulders, arms and calves and will use PGE-1 in my bi-ceps. I have been using 200mcg hexarelin twice daily for the last few days. I was meant to do 2.5mg cjc-dac on Mon night but still haven't but will just before bed tonight. Hexarelin hits you so hard at 200mcg on an empty stomach. It wipes me out but the great thing is it's only temporary and I have great energy the rest of the day. I much prefer this to MK-677. I loved the results of MK-677 but really struggled with the tiredness once it had built up in my system. Ipamorelin is just amazing and I wish I had more than the 1 vial. I missed my shot 2 nights ago so done about 700mcg last night and fuck me the cts was strong. I love the feel I get from Ipamorelin... it's always been my fav GHRP in that regard.

I tried the folli pre workout a few days ago. I trained back and calves (I think ). I know how these work so it would be wrong to dismiss it on instant effect but still I was highly disappointed. I felt nothing from it and haven't the last few days. It's a lot of money to pay out for 1 vial. I wouldn't buy folli and would recommend you buy more aas or gh peptides etc as they really do work. I just entered a bulking competition so it is full steam ahead


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 22, 2014)

Had a great back session today. Made full use of my PGE-1 (see my pge-1 log). Took 10IU novalog pre training too. I lifted heavy and hard but was careful with my lower back (chest supported row etc). My cycle is getting better and better. Just about to take 2.5mg cjc-dac pre bed. I am away for the w/e but will be back Sunday night. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have had a few days rest and ready to hit the gym harder than ever. Gonna try and lose my gut from my weekend away over the next few days  Hit the gym hard and get into a good routine and stick with it. 2moro I will train chest, arms and calves.

I am using 1 vial of 5mg cjc-dac per week split into 2x 2.5mg injections. I mixed my 2nd vial of hexarelin last night so it is ready to go. I mixed the hexa (5mg) with 2.5ml bac water so 0.1ml = 200mcg. I will dose 200mcg pre bed now and carry it on 3 times daily from 2moro.

Hormones are 1g test and 600mg deca and I plan to stay there for awhile. I hope to add in some adrol at some point


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 23, 2014)

Today I only planned to train for about an hour but decided to really go for it. I left out intra carbs and just had aminos as I wanted to feel depleted. I trained for over 3 hours and that consisted of chest, tri-ceps, bi-ceps, forearms, abs, calves, hams, quads and cardio. I had another amino shake in the sauna and relaxed in there for about 30 mins. 

I usually take my hexarelin dose pre workout but rushed out so decided to use it post workout. I dosed 200mcg with 1 GDA tab. A little later I had a shake of 2 pears, 1 apple, oats, kale and whey protein. A little later I had chicken, prawns and rice.

I am gonna do another 200mcg hexarelin shot a little later. I plan to do 2.5mg cjc-dac 2moro night. I haven't been taking huperzine a recently so I plan to add in MINDFUEL twice daily from 2moro.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 26, 2014)

Feeling good today. Getting ready for the gym now. I am off work so can take my time and train for awhile. The hexarelin is going great (200mcg per inj). I will dose 2.5mg cjc-dac tonight too. I am adding in 5mg LGD-4033 today pre workout so excited to restart that. I will move up to 10mg over the next few days so that should get good.

Not getting any bad sides which is a nice change. When I was using MK-677 I was so tired all the time. Now I just feel relaxed. I get cts every morning and been having some crazy dreams but nothing over the top. I used 0.1mg prami the other night and I will start using that every night. That will help with the gh boost, dreams and sense of well being. Plus hexarelin is known to increase prolactin (especially at high doses). Therefore prami is an essential component of a hexa cycle imo.

Hormones are still the same but I am hoping to get some adrol inj so will add that in when I get it


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 31, 2014)

Things are going great. I have been dosing hexarelin 2-3 times daily at 200mcg and enjoying it. Nothing mind blowing but pleased with my recent progress. I am on the right path to great gains. A couple of times I dosed it even higher pre bed and I felt the difference when I woke up (severe cts).

I dosed 2.5mg cjc-dac last night. I only have 1 vial of cjc-dac and hexarelin left and my plan afterwards is to use a combo of peps and HGH at 4IU per day 

The recent introduction of LGD-4033 has made a big difference. I feel more aggressive in the gym and will continue to use that at 7.5mg pre workout.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 2, 2014)

Things have been going great but I am pissed now. I have done my back in again! Planned to train legs and I warmed up and stretched then done abs. All in preparation for my leg workout. Then I warmed up using hip abductor, adductor, leg extension and leg curl. Literally all very light and to get me ready for battle. I was stupid to try squats... but I felt good and want big legs so figured I would. 

Last week I done 24 plates on leg press with no issues so I just wanted to rotate compound movements. The thing is it was just warming up and I didn't plan to go heavy. I done the bar then 5kg each side, 10kg each side. I had 15kg on each side. I planned to do a max of 1x 20kg plate each side. Literally baby weights but just wanted to squat for a change. I was doing 15 reps and the weight felt like nothing and on the 14th rep I felt my back a little. I done 15 reps then racked the weight not in pain. Then 5 secs later my back spasms and I could barely move. I spent 5 mins just stood there unable to walk.

It's not bad but that's it no squats ever again for me. It will take 1 week max... I am hoping a few days. I feel exactly the same as I did last time it went (about 6-8 weeks ago ). So annoying cos I decided to go in the ice cold plunge pool and in the changing room I can see even more size/fullness. I have made fantastic progress in the last week so extra pissed. Gonna see how I am 2moro and go from there. Hey it gives me an excuse to phone in sick in work  

I hope to be back in the gym asap... even if it is just training arms on machines. I can really push my training in the future like I have been I just have to make sure I don't ever squat or stiff leg deadlift again!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 9, 2014)

I have 2.5mg cjc-dac left and just under 1 vial of hexarelin. I had to miss my morning dose of hexa so I just dosed 300mcg hexarelin. It hit me hard and all I wanted to do is sleep. Still tired now but gonna stay up a little then try another 300mcg hexarelin. I will dose some prami tonight to help with prolactin.

2moro pre workout I will restart my PGE-1. I will also dose 7.5mg LGD-4033 like I have been doing this week. My back is still not right but working around it. My plan is to dose the last of the cjc-dac 2moro night and carry on the hexa at 200mcg 3 times daily.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 19, 2014)

Things have been great. I have finished my cjc-dac and have a little hexarelin left. I felt a bit stressed recently so had a break from the hexa as I didn't want my cortisol levels to elevate. I have a new cycle planned so excited to start that.

I fully recommend cjc-dac and hexarelin. I had a blood test recently but prolactin or cortisol was not included and I am curious where they are at. I think taking hexa if you are stressed is probably not a good thing but you could say that about many things we use! I think 100mcg is probably an ideal hexa dose for me but it was fun trying 200mcg. 200mcg hexa on an empty stomach is quite a thing!!


----------



## Legion (Dec 19, 2014)

what does cts mean??


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 19, 2014)

Legion said:


> what does cts mean??


Carpal tunnel syndrome if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jan 14, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Carpal tunnel syndrome if I'm not mistaken



Yes.

Basically when your hands go numb.


----------

